# Which Type of Grease to use??



## AverageJoe

Ok i have an Ariens 24" Platinum Blower and the manual says to: "Apply Ariens Hi-Temp Grease or
equivalent to the lubrication fittings."

I'm a bit confused because most of what i see on Youtube and read says to use a Low Temp Grease ...assuming we use these things in cold weather....so we don't want the grease to get too thick????

What are most of you fellows doing & using?

Thanks


----------



## Freezn

I'm sure it's overkill, but I use marine grade grease to lubricate fittings, bearings, and moving parts (chute rotation, handle engagement levers, auger shafts, etc) on my snowblower. I find the marine grade grease to hold up better over the coarse of winter and also be extremely water resistant.


----------



## nt40lanman

I don't think it's a big deal which you use, just keep it greasy.


----------



## RedOctobyr

I don't know the "correct" answer. 

But a few years ago, when reading up on this, I saw a suggestion to use snowmobile grease. It's supposed to resist water, and is obviously meant to be used in the cold. 

That seemed reasonable to me, so that's what I'm using. I use the suggested gearbox-specific lube for the gearbox, however. But the snowmobile grease is what gets applied elsewhere. 

I'd expect that using *anything*, even if not the "perfect" choice, still probably beats doing nothing at all.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

I use Mobil1 syn wheel bearing grease. -40 C (- 40 F) to 150 C (302 F). But I do like the idea behind using Marine grease.

But NOT in the auger gear box.
.


----------



## Snowmann

ExxonMobil Ronex MP NLGI 2 is the grease used at the factory. It is a high temperature multi-purpose grease. Most multi-purpose greases are high temp.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

any kind of black grease will work. you do not need the fancy stuff.


----------



## AverageJoe

Thanks Guys....picked up a synthetic marine grease, multipurpose, and will go with that and see how it works....will use it sparingly.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

I know the synthetic is more expensive but if you're like me you can't remember the last time you bought a can. It's worth a few extra bucks to get the lower operating point synthetic offers. From the regular NLGI 2 grease to the synthetic NLGI 2 you get an extra 20 or so degrees below zero.


----------



## cub cadet 3x

can i use honey goo or fluid film to lubricate the auger shaft on my CC 3x ?? and what do i use to lubricate the gear shaft thanks guys new to this


----------



## Shryp

For the auger shaft anything you can get in there to prevent rust should be fine. For the gear shifter you will want some type of light grease that isn't going to get thick and hard in the cold.


----------



## cub cadet 3x

and for the gear (hex) shaft what do i use to lube this


----------



## Shryp

Some type of cold temp lithium grease or something else very thin. It takes very little so you don't want it to splatter or harden on you.


----------



## cub cadet 3x

Shryp said:


> Some type of cold temp lithium grease or something else very thin. It takes very little so you don't want it to splatter or harden on you.


Shryp can i use a can of lithium grease or does it have to be real grease in the sense of the word.

http://hi.atgimg.com/img/p400/13431/036121177178_ca.jpg
thanks again


----------



## Shryp

The can should work, just put a rag over the friction disc and plate first. Probably be good to clean it while in there anyway. Can use some carb cleaner, brake cleaner or regular gas.

The grease just needs to coat it enough to prevent rust.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

The spray lithium is excellent for door, hood and trunk latches as you can aim and spray and it sticks where you shoot but the stickiness might not be the best choice on the friction wheels hex shaft as it's ability to slide might be impaired.
It also tends to dry out in time. Depending on how cold it gets in your area synthetic grease or oil would be a better choice for the hex shaft (IMHO).


----------



## cub cadet 3x

Kiss4aFrog said:


> The spray lithium is excellent for door, hood and trunk latches as you can aim and spray and it sticks where you shoot but the stickiness might not be the best choice on the friction wheels hex shaft as it's ability to slide might be impaired.
> It also tends to dry out in time. Depending on how cold it gets in your area synthetic grease or oil would be a better choice for the hex shaft (IMHO).


thank you Kiss4aFrog much appreciated and Shryp also much appreciated.


----------



## JRHAWK9

I use AMSOIL's synthetic water resistant grease.

AMSOIL Synthetic Water Resistant Grease

The marine guys speak highly of it.


----------

